
Show HN: Formbackend – you create the form, we collect the data - jespr
https://www.formbackend.com
======
jespr
OP here, I ended up creating this because I wanted to try and create something
fully using Elixir/Phoenix - and actually deploy and run it somewhere :) I
come from a Ruby background, and saw it as a good opportunity to dive in to
Elixir.

